# Yihi SX mini G class vs DNA Triade 250c



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (18/10/18)

Hi guys

Anyone have a suggestion about which way one should be leaning when consedering these 2?

Thanx advance


----------



## Silver (28/10/18)

Moved this thread for you into the Regulated Devices subforum @Hanre "Trol" Slier 
Hope you get some further feedback that helps you with this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (28/10/18)

Any reason you are comparing the dual battery g class to the tri-battery triade ? The more 'like for like' comparison would be the paranormal 250c to the g class. That said, I always find myself leaning towards the DNA chip, so between the two you have in mind, I'd go for the dna. I just find better battery life, more reliability in the dna chipset. Plus Replay on the dna-c chips makes it all more appealing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rafique (28/10/18)

Dna 250c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (28/10/18)

My vote goes to the SX. Somehow the dna mods is too finicky but each to his own i guess.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (29/10/18)

I'm playing with the idea to downscale my collection of mods and get a Triade 250C.

I don't like the look of the SX

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10 (29/10/18)

JurgensSt said:


> I'm playing with the idea to downscale my collection of mods and get a Triade 250C.
> 
> I don't like the look of the SX



Yeah never liked the looks of the sx and never got the hype over it. Triade for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel (29/10/18)

Maybe I'm an idiot but how does the 3 batt jobbie work? Series or what? So you get the power but not the added mahs? And it's bloody huge? 

SX has been my daily dual batt mod for ages and hasn't missed a beat ok given the battery life is not the greatest but for at home it's fine get a good two days out of it.

Replay works great for pods like the Orion as not to burn your cotton but it's basically TC for dummies and I am a dummy but I never got TC....

SO it all depends on usage and what you actually want out of a mod imo there's so many options I mean the new RX gen 3 also comes to mind great little mod and can fit up to 30mm attys and a fraction of the price of both the SX and the Triade 

Got my beater SX for a good deal second hand so that's an option...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (29/10/18)

Silver said:


> Moved this thread for you into the Regulated Devices subforum @Hanre "Trol" Slier
> Hope you get some further feedback that helps you with this



Thanx @Silver i appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (29/10/18)

M.Adhir said:


> Any reason you are comparing the dual battery g class to the tri-battery triade ? The more 'like for like' comparison would be the paranormal 250c to the g class. That said, I always find myself leaning towards the DNA chip, so between the two you have in mind, I'd go for the dna. I just find better battery life, more reliability in the dna chipset. Plus Replay on the dna-c chips makes it all more appealing.



Hi @M.Adhir ,

No reason specific, but i have seen a few DNA paranormals that have a lot of paint that has come off. Just thought that the Triade would be better regarding this matter. I like Yihi and just wanted to know what other people think about those 2 mods.


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (29/10/18)

Yagya said:


> My vote goes to the SX. Somehow the dna mods is too finicky but each to his own i guess.



I am leaning to the G class only thing i like about the DNA is the R1000 cheaper price tag...


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (29/10/18)

JurgensSt said:


> I'm playing with the idea to downscale my collection of mods and get a Triade 250C.
> 
> I don't like the look of the SX



I like the SX look and the build quality i know is amazing. The Triade will be my first DNA and who ever says no to a new vape mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (29/10/18)

Daniel said:


> Maybe I'm an idiot but how does the 3 batt jobbie work? Series or what? So you get the power but not the added mahs? And it's bloody huge?
> 
> SX has been my daily dual batt mod for ages and hasn't missed a beat ok given the battery life is not the greatest but for at home it's fine get a good two days out of it.
> 
> ...



I am not sure how the batteries work in the Triade... 

Jealous about the G class, maybe i should sell some mods and get the G class, i can remember for as long as i have been vaping it has had my attention... 

Will decide sooner than later i hope... 

Will have a look at the Gen 3.


----------



## KZOR (30/10/18)

Both are great devices but i preferred the look and battery-life of the Triad.
It's about what you really want to hold in your hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (30/10/18)

KZOR said:


> Both are great devices but i preferred the look and battery-life of the Triad.
> It's about what you really want to hold in your hand.
> View attachment 149968



Also a good looking mod... looks like it will come down to what it always comes down too... i will buy the one now and the other one in a month or two... 

Battery life is important...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (1/11/18)

Sooo,

I took the plunge and got the DNA 250C Triade, personally I think SX Mini's build quality is far superior to this. But I believe all and all after I have spent some time with it and sorted out the menu and features that I will grow to love it, will be using it as my daily driver.

DNA 250C Triade with 30mm Twisted Messes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kev mac (29/11/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> I am not sure how the batteries work in the Triade...
> 
> Jealous about the G class, maybe i should sell some mods and get the G class, i can remember for as long as i have been vaping it has had my attention...
> 
> ...


I have a Triade and a SX Mini Q class and both are top notch. That said I like the 2 battery design of the SX.I currently have a G class on order as Breezy is selling them currently for $135.00 (With code: hardware15) which is the best price I've seen.
Ever since getting and falling in love whit my Q class I've longed for the G and gave myself a Xmass gift.I wait with eagerness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (29/11/18)

kev mac said:


> I have a Triade and a SX Mini Q class and both are top notch. That said I like the 2 battery design of the SX.I currently have a G class on order as Breezy is selling them currently for $135.00 (With code: hardware15) which is the best price I've seen.
> Ever since getting and falling in love whit my Q class I've longed for the G and gave myself a Xmass gift.I wait with eagerness.



@kev mac 
Hi, and thanx for the info. Got jealous when you said you have one on order for that price. Compared to what they go for here it is a very good price. I will get a G class. Must say even though the Triade is big,bulky and heavy the battery life is AMAZING... have been going for 7days on the same pair of batteries. I switch between my SL class and Triade the most.


----------



## kev mac (6/12/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> @kev mac
> Hi, and thanx for the info. Got jealous when you said you have one on order for that price. Compared to what they go for here it is a very good price. I will get a G class. Must say even though the Triade is big,bulky and heavy the battery life is AMAZING... have been going for 7days on the same pair of batteries. I switch between my SL class and Triade the most.


How you doing? I got lucky when I came across that price on the Vapeing Cheap site which sends daily e-mails that I casually scan.Had I not seen that great price I doubt I'd have gotten one as I have a Triade DNA 200 that I got for 85 bucks last year,I guess they were blowing out the stock to sell the 250s.I got lucky that time also because it's a fantastic mod one of the top DNA mods imo.you could certainly do a lot worse. I received my G class a few days ago surprisingly fast in under 2 weeks from Breezy and was very impressed with such quick postage comming from China I believe.It is a beauty and definitely a quality mod as l knew it'd be from using my Q class I bought from my local B+M a couple years ago. I'm a lucky guy and a happy vaper.You never know maybe Santa will leave a treat in your stocking! P.S. if you do get an SX mini (the T class is out now spinners and all) you'll love the chip.I like them better than the Evolve simply because it'll do just about anything it can do but you can do so much from the SX mod itself without hooking to a computer,and you'll get a true 200w on only 2 18650s.It also has Bluetooth if you're into that sort of thing but I do most stuff from the mod as I'm a Tech boob,so it's great for me.Hope you get all you wish for.


----------

